# Wie findet ihr Strapse?



## Master Chaos (6 Aug. 2019)

Auf einer Richterskala von 0 (gar nicht) bis 10 (extrem geil), wie findet ihr es, wenn Frauen Strapse tragen?

Für mich persönlich sind Strapse wirklich DER Antörner schlechthin, was geileres gibt es gar nicht! :WOW:


----------



## Peter_Bloom (7 Aug. 2019)

Für mich waren Strapse bislang fälschlicherweise immer gleichbedeutend mit "Reizwäsche", aber eigentlich sind Sprapse ja (nur) spezielle Strumpfhalter in Form elastischer Bändchen mit einer Spange, die an Dessous zur Befestigung von Feinstrümpfen angebracht sind.

Ich finde sie geil, aber nur dann, wenn auch der Rest stimmt! Also stark übergewichtige Frauen können - jdenfalls für mich - auch mit Reizwäsche nix mehr retten! 

Wenn du einen Rechner mit starker Grafikkarte hast, lad dir DAZ-Studio 4.11 runter (gratis). Da kannst du Frauen nach deiner Vorstellung modellieren und es gibt jede Menge Klamotten, natürlich auch Strapse, jedenfalls kannst du dir Strapse für Daz-Studio 4.11 kaufen oder wenn es mal Angebote gibt, günstig kaufen, oder schwarz ziehen, wobei das die Daz-Studio-Community nicht so gern sieht ...


----------



## Padderson (7 Aug. 2019)

möchte Dir fast vollständig zustimmen. Aber ähnlich wie Peter sehe ich, daß Strapse das eine oder andere retten kann. Aber zuviel Masse statt Klasse vermögen auch Strapse nicht mehr zu retten


----------



## comatron (7 Aug. 2019)

Peter_Bloom schrieb:


> ... aber eigentlich sind Sprapse ja (nur) spezielle Strumpfhalter in Form elastischer Bändchen mit einer Spange, die an Dessous zur Befestigung von Feinstrümpfen angebracht sind.



Mit Wollstrümpfen gehts aber auch.


----------

